# Tourag V10 (and TT v6)



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Had a play with one yesterday. All black with black windows. Looked pretty mean as it came up behind me on M5 N. Better, I thought, than the Cayenne and the X5.

So we squrited between 60-95 (road was busy). With that monster V10 it's no slouch and the front visibly lifts up when it is floored. No match for the tractor of course  I let him pass after a few miles as he'd cuught me up and was pressing on and I'm trying to keep the points off. I was quite impressed though. The thing had presence in bucketloads. If SUVs are your thang it should be on the list.

A few miles later encountered a red 53 plate 3.2 TT, but he didn't want to play. Front looked good in my rear view mirror, but I am completely unconvinced by the black exhaust valance panel against the red bodywork :-/. Not right, unlike say the better integrated black insert on the 3 series sports models - but of course I would say that.  It was an older chap driving, probably doing the sensible thing and runing it in gently : HEY POPS CANE IT!!!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm a fan of the tourag....I'd be interested in anyones opinion of the drive.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Have to say I am not a particular fan of the look of the Touraeg - I prefer the X5 and even (shock horror!) the Cayenne. My mate was gonna buy a Cayenne S for his wife (how the other half live) and he went out in a few of the 4x4's - he didn't like the Toureg's ride / handling at all.

In the end he cancelled the deposit on the Cayenne and decided the missus can have something cheaper. Hes probably gonna upgrade his Carrera 4s to a Turbo next year with the saved money - good man !! *lol*

Damian


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There's a guy down the road from me has a V6 Tourag, A hell of a lot cheaper than the V10 monster and equally as good looking.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> A few miles later encountered a red 53 plate 3.2 TT, but he didn't want to play. Â Front looked good in my rear view mirror, but I am completely unconvinced by the black exhaust valance panel against the red bodywork :-/. Not right, unlike say the better integrated black insert on the 3 series sports models - but of course I would say that.  It was an older chap driving, probably doing the sensible thing and runing it in gently : Â HEY POPS CANE IT!!!


Saw a red 3.2 yesterday also, around the M40 at Warwick, too common by half.


----------

